# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  ممكن طلب ..........

## MR.X

*
مساء الخير للجميع 

اذا ممكن  بدي اغنية سمعتها ريمكس 

اغنية على البال للمطرب محمد عبدو مع الشاعر الشيخ خالد الفيصل 
صاحب القصيدة نفسها 

اذا ممكن تساعدونا فيها بكون ممنون الكو 

اكس*

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مرحبا يا : اكس

اول شي شكرا على زيارتك لقسم ال دي جي والريمكس !

ثاني شي انا والله ما سمعت الميكس اللي بتقول عنه

بس أبشر !! رح ادورلك عليه وانزله بأقرب وقت [/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

يله عيش يا إكس مان ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## DJ Saleemo

هههههههههه

شكرا  يا طراونة

هسى عرفت شو قصدو ب ميكس !!!


انا كنت مفكر ميكس يعني توزيع غير وهيك زي ما بنعمل مش انه اغنيتين ببعض  :Db465236ff: 

يالله انا كمان شوي بنزللك الميكس هذا MP3

----------


## زهره التوليب

جميله فعلا....شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اهدي هذه الاغنيه ل ربيع و لكل الموجودين على المنتدى 

و اهدي هذه الاغنيه لطلاب المحاسبه في جامعه جرش الاهليه

اغنيه جميله جدا

----------


## MR.X

*

مشكورين يا جماعة 




نادر كبير من يومك 
على راسي ولله 
شكرا صديقي*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله انت الكبير يا ربيع

ذوقك رائع

----------

